# HCM Testing, Kittens, etc.



## Risa'sDad (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

I have been looking into various breeds, and am discovering things like Ragdolls, which are adorable.

However, as part of that I've also discovered HCM. My question is, for breeders, if you are breeding an HCM-risky breed like Ragdolls, and test your kittens for HCM - what do you do with the kittens who test positive for HCM?

I see many questions from people concerned about their kitten being certified as being healthy in terms of HCM, reputable breeders, etc. But my concern is for the HCM positive kittens, what is their fate? I worry about those kittens born with HCM condition, what their life will be like; I wouldn't want to support a situation that causes suffering to such adorable little creatures - even if my own kitten is healthy.

Risa's Dad


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hi Risa's Dad. I'm not a breeder because I don't believe in it, and there aren't many people here who are, so I'm going to respond trying very hard not to sound too judgey. It probably won't work but will give it a shot.

Yes, cats like Ragdolls are adorable and in very much demand. Unfortunately, breeding specific cats because people like their looks or personalities sometimes lead to genetic disorders such as HCM. A responsible breeder will neuter the kittens and reveal any test results before putting them up for adoption. Unethical breeders who are in it just for the money can either abandon the kittens, kill them outright, or sell them without neutering or disclosing any medical problems, leaving the new owners in shock over their cat's sudden death. And if the kittens aren't neutered by the new owners, it can lead to more cats being born with medical problems and a shorter life-span. 

I'm glad that you're considering the potential chain of reaction regarding breeding cats, and hope you find yourself a good match when you're ready to adopt.

So... not too judgey? Tried really hard, I did!


----------



## Risa'sDad (12 mo ago)

Thanks so much for the reply. Not too judgey, I mean, truth it truth, even if its ugly. Thanks again, these are the exact concerns that have been in the back of my mind ever since I looked into these beautiful, snuggly breeds. 

I think, for me, the perfect breed is the same as my other 4 cats... The "rescue" breed!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I have seen rescue kitties who looked for all the world like Ragdoll cats. If you like the looks (and who wouldn't) I bet you can find one very similar if you have patience.


----------

